# Suburban Tobacco Crop 2008



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I got some tobacco seeds and decided to grow my own tobacco. I don't know what else to say, I just wanted to show you guys my progress so far.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I started off with 30 plants and I am down to 13 now. I planted 14 in large pots and 11 in the ground and 5 of them died before the big pots and the dog ate one of the ones in the big pots.

I have 6 different types and they are:

Havana #608
Small Stalk Black Mammoth
Goose Creek Red
Narrow Leaf Madole
Conn. Shade
Conn. Broadleaf


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Those plants will get REALLY big. We have tobacco farms all around us (for cigarettes), and those stalks get pretty high.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, my boss grew about 5 plants last year and they were approx 5'-6' tall. I can't wait until they get up there. They are really beautiful plants.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice looking plants thus far. So what's the plan after harvest?


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

They are looking good.. must be a good cool experiment... thxs for the pics.. :tpd:


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope to try and cure them and maybe roll a few cigars to give away. I was also thinking about making some pipe tobacco. I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

That would be so cool to have your own brand hand-rolled cigars. 

Good luck dude, hopefully teh rest of them dont die off


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

as someone who grew up working Virginia and Burley farms that my family had, I can see no reason why anyone would want to grow tobacco based on the work it takes to get a good harvest. However, at the small scale you are growing I am sure it will be fun to see what you get. Enjoy.

scottie


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

You know what they say, no pain no gain. I am really enjoying these guys grow up.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

I enjoy looking at the progess Dustin.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

cool project I can't wait to see how this pans out for you. Best of luck.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

WTG nothing like growing a few plants to gain an appreciation for what it takes to have a nice smoke. Hang in there, I'll be checking back to see how it goes. 

So far they look healthy.:ss


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Really cool, I'd be lying if I said this hadn't crossed my mind - very cool you're actually doing it! Best of luck. :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice! I've thought of doing a crop myself, but who am I kidding...I have no patience for that! Well done!


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Sweet! I think I wanna do this, too...just for the fun of it.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats a nice looking group of youngin' you have growin' there Dustin. Take good care em' and lets see em' reach 6'...:tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are some pics from this morning:

























The barrel is a little rough on the bottom leaves, but it won't be an issue for the rest of the rows of leaves.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice looking plants Dustin. What side of the house is that?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

MarkinCA, when I saw the new photos I was thinking the same thing. 

I wonder what direction that brick faces. In my growing conditions those bricks would hold so much heat that my plants would cook during the warmest time of the year.

Since these are pot-bound what do you feed them?

Keep up the good effort. :tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

The brick on the 2 whiskey barrel plants faces South. They only get direct sun for about 1.5-2 hours per day there, but anymore than that and they wouldn't make it. The ones in the plastic pots are on the east side and the only get the sun until about noon so they don't get hot at all. The 11 plants I planted in the garden are trying to survive. Only about 3 of them have bitten the dust so far. The rest just lost their bottom leaves and the new leaves are doing well. I'll try to get some pictures of them soon if they continue to improve. I feed them with the Miracle Grow hose attach thing that you put on and just water the plants with. They love the stuff and I do it about once a week.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. Did you realize that when the lower leaves have matured in size and start to turn from a deep green towards yellow that on a healthy plant that indicates those sets of leafs (primings) are ready to harvest?

Have you ever heard of or considered making your own *"Compost Tea"*? I have started making and using it this year on all of my gardens and I am having great results.

Thanks for the update. :tu


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I love agriculture if i had the means I would love to so this too and the flowers are actually beautiful but I don't know enough about fermentation to do it. Nor do i have a good seed supply. Good lick I've always wanted to have my own blend even itf it sucks the first couple years. I have found cig tobacco seeds but thats not what i would be interested in. How old are they now btw 2 months?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Beatnikbandit said:


> I love agriculture if i had the means I would love to so this too and the flowers are actually beautiful but I don't know enough about fermentation to do it. Nor do i have a good seed supply. Good lick I've always wanted to have my own blend even itf it sucks the first couple years. I have found cig tobacco seeds but thats not what i would be interested in. How old are they now btw 2 months?


I have always offered free seeds to those that query. You are correct about the blossom being beautiful and the hummingbirds love it, in some circles the hummingbird is referred to as the Tobacco Bird.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks very good Dustin! Hope they turn out well


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I didn't know that about the leaves being ready when the tiny bottom ones are yellow. Those in the barrel halves I will not harvest. They are for decoration for my mother. That and the humming birds. She has feeders everywhere and I told her I could help her with that.:ss The plants in the plastic pots are doing well, but one of them is being eaten up and I can't seem to locate the culprit. I don't know what to do.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> The plants in the plastic pots are doing well, but one of them is being eaten up and I can't seem to locate the culprit. I don't know what to do.


Perhaps earwigs, you may have to go out an inspect at night to see what is munching. You can also place a rolled up wet newspaper nearby and the insects will retreat to it when the sun comes out. In the morning you can check the newspaper and dispose o the varmints. On the other hand as long as they don't eat too much... as the plant matures with the summer heat the nicotine content will rise and very few insects can handle the "buzz"


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Have you ever heard of or considered making your own *"Compost Tea"*?


An old timer who lived next door to me about 20 years ago made his own "Moo Juice".
It was a 55 gallon rum siting on cement blocks with a plywood lid.
Inside it was 3/4 filled with cow poop and he'd refill it with water regularly.
A coffee can served as the dipper.
His plants were gorgeous. He's the reason why my plants are gorgeous.
I still haven't resorted to Moo Juice, but I have made a lot of compost in the past.
I live in a river valley now, so compost isn't nearly as important as it was when I lived on the top of a mountain, but it can't be beat.
I just buy a bag or two now because I use it so sparingly.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I know that you can't use raw manuer with tobacco it must be composted. The miracle grow seems to be working very well. I do it once a week. I will keep these suggestions in mind. I love growing plants.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The "Compost Tea" that I make uses worm castings for the compost mixed with water, kelp and molasses it is then actively aerated for 24-48 hours. Essentially I am propagating the microbes in the castings, feeding the bacteria with the molasses and the fungi with the kelp, the aquarium pumps and airstones keep things oxygenated. The recipe and methodology is simple but exacting. This is my first year using it on my gardens and so far I am very pleased with the results. I think of it as inoculating the soil with life, billions of living microbes.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

That is interesting, I will keep that in mind.

We have been having terrible winds lately and last night a terrible wind storm. My potted plants did ok, but the ones in the barrels are fairly beaten up. Not a happy morning for me.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I've really enjoyed this thread, watching the seedlings sprout to see them start to marture into full size plants.

I'm pulling for you to have these guys go all the way! In all of the years I've gardened, I never ever thought of planting tobacco. 

Best of luck to you!
Alley00p :ss


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I furtilized all of them today including the ones I planted in the garden. Supprizingly all but about 3 of them are fighting for life and two of them are really doing well. I'll keep an eye on them and keep them furtilized and we'll see how they do.

The bugs also quit eating the one they were tearing up. I guess the nicotine got to high for them . I've still got 13 plants that are going strong plus the 8 that are still alive in the garden.


Hey guys, thanks for the huge RG bump! I just noticed a huge jump. You really didn't have to do that I just thought you all might enjoy seeing this stuff grown by an amature. I'll keep the pictures coming. Especially when they start blooming. I can't wait until we get humming birds covering them up. We keep several feeders around the house and we love to watch them. Thank you guys so much. I hope you all are enjoying this as much as I am!!:tup:cb:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

It is good to see things progressing and I like your attitude. No matter how big or how many, your experience and what you share makes us all bit richer, giving us an appreciation for plants, in particular Nicotiana tabacum _"&#8230;the father plant of the United States of America."_***

*** An excerpt from *Dale Pendell's* book *Pharmako/Poeia, Plant Power, Poions, and Herbcraft*.


> English settlers at Jamestown had learned about tobacco from Powhatan and Opechancanough. In 1612, the year before he married Matowaka (Pocahontas), John Rolfe managed to obtain some seeds of Nicotiana tabacum. It is believed that Rolfe obtained his seeds from Spanish or Portuguese, since all of the tobacco grown by the Indians in eastern North America was Nicotiana rustica. Tobacco became an instant cash crop of outstanding success. It is safe to say that the colony would have never have survived without it - that the tobacco plant is the father plant of the United States of America. (The mother plant, of course, from the northern colonies, would be maize.)


I am hoping to update my tobacco growing thread today, maybe a few photos of some Nicotiana bigelovii blossoms.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Please link me to your thread. I'd love to see how yours are comming along. Nicotiana bigelovii are beautiful plants.

More RG. You guys are too much. Thanks so much for all the support on this adventure.


tzaddi, I have a question for you. A few of my plants are starting to flower. Should I pluck the head off to allow the plant to continue to grow bigger? If I do pluck them, will it grow some more and flower again? When it comes to harvesting and curing do you mind if I enlist your help to do it right. I found your thread and it is wonderful!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> Please link me to your thread. I'd love to see how yours are comming along. Nicotiana bigelovii are beautiful plants.
> 
> More RG. You guys are too much. Thanks so much for all the support on this adventure.
> 
> tzaddi, I have a question for you. A few of my plants are starting to flower. Should I pluck the head off to allow the plant to continue to grow bigger? If I do pluck them, will it grow some more and flower again? When it comes to harvesting and curing do you mind if I enlist your help to do it right. I found your thread and it is wonderful!!


If you pinch the flower bud the single head will split and it will attempt to flower again, then the two will become four and so on. It is up to you, but you will want to let some flower for the hummingbirds and for next years seeds. I will help you where I can, we have plenty of time to figure things out and what we don't learn this year we will pick up next. :tu

Thanks for the visit to my thread and when I post next I am going to link it back to this thread. 

-Richard


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks so much! I went ahead and plucked the two that I had growing. I would also like to foreward all of my visitors to tzaddi's thread. He is a much better photographer than I am! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77343. There you can see this process from seed to cigar. He has a beautiful garden. Thanks again for all you help tzaddi!!!


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

Man that is so cool, I'm here in Iraq and I want to grow my own when I get back to the states I will be in Arizona so I don't know how that climate will be on them or were to get the seeds from but I will definitely try. I want to grow them for the same reason se if I can learn how to roll my own cigars that would be so cool.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys. I ventured over to where my other three plants are growing today (my girlfriends house) on my bike and decided to grab a picture. One of them is a Connecticut Shade and it does not do well in the afternoon sun so it is not pictured. I will be going back later this evening to bring it home so it can enjoy the morning sun, but not be burned to death by the hot afternoon sun.









Not a very good picture, but it is brutally hot and humid today and I wanted no part of setting up the shot. It was just a quickie then back home.

I don't know if I've mentioned it before and I don't think I have, but I am using 6 different seeds this year. I have 2 of each in my pots. The seeds I am using are:
Connecticut Broadleaf
Connecticut Shade
Small Stalk Black Mammoth
Goose Creek Red
Narrow Leaf Madole
Havana #608

The Havana 608 and the Small Stalk Black Mammoth are my favorites. The 608 makes smaller more densely packed leaves and the SSBM is making monstrously big leaves and a ton of them at that.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a photo of each variety. I missed the pot marked 6 which is Connecticut Broadleaf, but I'll add it tomorrow. The numbers (#1, #2, etc.) are the numbers on the pots cuz I ain't smart enough to remember 'em all.

#1 Havana #608









#2 Goose Creek Red









#3 Small Stalk Black Mammoth









#4 Narrow Leaf Madole









#5 Connecticut Shade


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Dude those are some nice fat leaves. Time to start thinking about where you will hang the first priming. Will you keep the fifferent varieties separate as they dry and cure or just gang them all together?

Here is one of the best little web pages explaining drying and curing, the different types and stages.

http://www.ikisan.com/links/ap_tobaccoCuring.shtml


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I actually have a large shipping crate that I had plan on using to cure the tobacco. I figured I could plumb a heater into it and it would work well. I'll read that link and try to figure some things out. I'm thinking about getting some AC muffin fans and mouting them in the crate and making some racks on the inside. I'm a little nervous about picking the leaves. I've got so much effort and time in these things I'm a little afraid to screw them up.

I would like to keep the varieties separate so I can see if there is a difference between them as they cure and when they are finished. If I get to roll any cigars off of this years crop I would like to experiment with different blends of the varieties as well.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> I actually have a large shipping crate that I had plan on using to cure the tobacco. I figured I could plumb a heater into it and it would work well. I'll read that link and try to figure some things out. I'm thinking about getting some AC muffin fans and mouting them in the crate and making some racks on the inside. I'm a little nervous about picking the leaves. I've got so much effort and time in these things I'm a little afraid to screw them up.


You gotta go with your gut.:tu You'll know when it's time.

Tobacco likes to picked on or around the New Moon and the next one is on July first.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you do it at night? Is that new moon too soon for my plants? I just realized I've worried about not breaking the leaves for so long it is hard to think about breaking them intentionally lol.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> Do you do it at night? Is that new moon too soon for my plants? I just realized I've worried about not breaking the leaves for so long it is hard to think about breaking them intentionally lol.


The reason for the new moon picking is based on information in the following video where I heard Sr. Alejandro Robaina mention harvesting around the new moon. That is the time when the water content of the leaf is at it's lowest among other qualities.

The last I checked it is available at this link.
http://www.stenzone.com/Movies/TheEssenceoftheCubanCigar-vcd.mpg

I must view for anybody that likes this stuff. I downloaded it, around 313.5 MB but you can watch it online.

Search out some videos and give them a look see and you will acquire a better feel for the harvest time. Your plants have quite a bit of growing to do, relax I didn't mean to get you excited.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Whew. You had me worked almost into a frenzy. Thanks for the huge download. I don't know what I'm going to do for the next 9 minutes! Wow, I remember when we had dialup ages ago and it took me 12 hours to download 80megs. I'll give that a look.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I added the Conn. BL picture, here are my 6 kinds.
#1 Havana #608









#2 Goose Creek Red









#3 Small Stalk Black Mammoth









#4 Narrow Leaf Madole









#5 Connecticut Shade 









#6 Connecticut Broadleaf


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Everyones plants look great. I started growing mine indoors 2 months ago and they were coming along great. I transplanted the little seedlings to bigger pots and moved them outside last weekend. Sadly by the next morning the were invisible. They were small and ended up just wilting up and dieing. Guess I shouldn't quit my day job!:r Seriously though, it was rather crappy going out the next day and seeing nothing there after tending to them for two months and getting excited to see them getting bigger and bigger. Every single plant died and I must have had over a dozen that were taking shape nicely indoors in the little plastic green house type things. I guess I will have to go back to the drawing board with this one as I refuse to give up. I should still have two pods left. If it doesn't work this time than I will give up.
Should I start all over indoors again or should I just drop the seeds in the soil of the bigger pots and avoid having to transplant them again?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> I added the Conn. BL picture, here are my 6 kinds.
> #1 Havana #608
> 
> #2 Goose Creek Red
> ...


It is great to see the different varietals mature. The characteristics are becoming evident. I can only imagine that some like the "Goose Creek Red" will develop their individuality even more so when they are dried and cured. Great work Dustin.



neoflex said:


> Everyones plants look great. I started growing mine indoors 2 months ago and they were coming along great. I transplanted the little seedlings to bigger pots and moved them outside last weekend. Sadly by the next morning the were invisible. They were small and ended up just wilting up and dieing. Guess I shouldn't quit my day job!:r Seriously though, it was rather crappy going out the next day and seeing nothing there after tending to them for two months and getting excited to see them getting bigger and bigger. Every single plant died and I must have had over a dozen that were taking shape nicely indoors in the little plastic green house type things. I guess I will have to go back to the drawing board with this one as I refuse to give up. I should still have two pods left. If it doesn't work this time than I will give up.
> Should I start all over indoors again or should I just drop the seeds in the soil of the bigger pots and avoid having to transplant them again?


Neo, it sounds like everything was going great, when placing seedlings or starts from one environment to another sometimes the shift needs to be gradual. There is an expression called "hardening off" that describes the process. So your assumption about starting new seeds in a larger pot in the environment they will end up in is correct. Don't worry you still have plenty of time to get things going.

click below



> How to Harden Off Plants
> Acclimating and Preparing Seedlings for Transplant by Hardening Them Off
> 
> Young, pampered seedlings that were grown either indoors or in a greenhouse will need a period to adjust and acclimate to outdoor conditions, prior to planting in the garden. This transition period is called "hardening off". Hardening off gradually exposes the tender plants to wind, sun and rain and toughens them up by thickening the cuticle on the leaves so that the leaves lose less water. This helps prevent transplant shock; seedlings that languish, become stunted or die from sudden changes in temperature. Hardening off times depend on the type of plants you are growing and the temperature and temperature fluctuations. So be flexible when hardening off your seedlings.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I divided these authentic Tzaddi seeds a few weeks back and will post up some more recent photos.

Leaves are about 1+" on most of the plants now in roughly 12 pots plus a few back-ups in the plastic tubs shown. I did my best to select the 12 best plants and separate them out. Started them off in Miracle Grow soil and so far so good. The dog knocked one over and trampled it but no other losses. Plants are facing north and shaded 70% of the day.

I took these little guys in the photo with me to Yosemite because I didn't want to loose them while I was away for the week.










This was the shot when I lifted the camera a couple feet. Shame El Cap is washed out in the background.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

That is terrible to hear about your plants dieing. I started mine in a little peat wafer greenhouse as well under a plant light 24 hours a day. Then after about a month I pulled the lid and allowed them to bask in the heat lamp for about 8 hours a day for a week and then after that 24 hours a day with the lamp a bit further from them than normal for another week. Then back to the original height. I grew mine on my desk at work so on the nice days (no wind) I would set the tray outside to get more acclimated to the real sunlight. A few days of that and they really started groing wild. I also used Miracle Grow plant food that was in a bottle that resembled a disk detergent bottle every time I wattered them. This got them growing really well. Once they were ready to get into some real soil I put them in some miracle grow potting mix in 8" pots that were about half full. This way the walls of the pots could help protect them from wind and give them protection from all day hot sun. Whenever it would storm I moved them into the garage to keep them from getting beat to death. I actually got lucky because we had two hail storms with sizes above golfball and I got them indoors just in time on both storms. When they started to grow out of the pots I left them outside for the whole sun and fresh rain water. Luckily we havn't had anymore hail problems. Then once they were starting to slow down growing I dumped one of the plants into my hand and noticed that they were root bound and ready to go in the big 16" pots. I planted them in there and that is where we are today!


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the photos! This has been fun to follow, and I'm glad you decided to share.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow the dark green plant in the last picture I posted had 3 leaves that I thought were dead from the sun before I moved it. They were wilted and droopy, but they have almost completely hardened back up and are looking good. I am very happy with this.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

There is a lot of great info and inspiration going on in this thread. :tu

Here are a few of my little sprouts. C'mon dudes....grow up big and strong!


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I took some pictures this evening. These things are growing like monsters. I've started using the miracle grow liquifeed or whatever it is every time I water and they are booming. I'm having to pluck off flower heads on the small stalk black mammoth plants so often. I am giddy from this. It is so exciting!!!

I was getting some bug holes in one or two of the plants and I think those have subsided. I think it happens when the sticky gets washed off the leaves because it happens close to the rains. A couple of the SSBMs got a bit of sun burn one day it was brutally hot last week. They seem to be extra sensitive to the heat. I need to figure something out with them next year because I'm planting a ton of them. They are my favorite.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is a progression of my favorite plant in the whole bunch. It is a Small Stalk Black Mammoth.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice looking plants Dustin. Finally, got mine started w/out burning. Rec'vd some seed pods last Fall from Richard and got them going finally under the patio umbrella (shade grown) which has been the ticket for me. Anyways, getting to be about a quarter size now in diameter (the thinned out ones) and will probably transplant sometime soon. Will post some pix after transplant...:ss


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

The pics are great. Thanks.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> Here is a progression of my favorite plant in the whole bunch. It is a Small Stalk Black Mammoth.


Very nice Dustin. That variety looks phenomenal. I can see how the lower leaf would make for a great wrapper.

I just put an automatic watering system on one of my gardens the other day as I will be away for the upcoming weekend and it could get in the 100°s. I have found and I'm having great success with a small inline 7 day, up to 4 times a day 9 volt timer combined with a soaker hose to work when I am away for a few days. Right now I have it coming on every other day for 30 minutes at 6:30 AM.


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

These plants look great I cant wait to get home to plant my own.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Those plants are looking beautiful Richard. How long until my little guys get that big?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Those plants are looking beautiful Richard. How long until my little guys get that big?


Things start happening fast this time of year. You'll be surprised how big they are by the middle of next month.

Just a shout out to Dustin for sharing his thread. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great stuff guys! Thanks for sharing the progress on your babies! :tu

My guess these are not the first green plants you have grown!:r:r:r:bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Watching their progression is very cool, thank you Dustin for sharing it with us .:tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey thank you guys for stoping by and giving them a look. Also a special thanks to Richard for all his help and guidance. This is one of the most enjoyable thinks I've done in a while. I am groing a lot more next year you can count on that.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> Hey thank you guys for stoping by and giving them a look. Also a special thanks to Richard for all his help and guidance. This is one of the most enjoyable thinks I've done in a while. I am groing a lot more next year you can count on that.


'Cause it's fun and like that icehog fellow says even more so when your sharing. :tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow guys! Thanks again for more RG. You guys are the reason I'm doing this thread. I thought there would be a few people that might be interested in this so I started it and the reaction from you all has been overwhelming. You all are making this worth while.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I made my first priming today. I got about 20 leaves and have started my curing box. I was looking at my plants today and they just seemed to be crying for me to pluck the bottom 2 leaves. I don't know what it was about it. I just got this gut feeling that they needed to go. Hopefully they will turn our good for me. I can't believe I did it though. I felt extremely proud holding a pile of my own tobacco in my hands.

I forgot to take a picture of the whole bunch, but these are of a little less than half of them.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dustingaunder said:


> I think I made my first priming today. I got about 20 leaves and have started my curing box. I was looking at my plants today and they just seemed to be crying for me to pluck the bottom 2 leaves. I don't know what it was about it. I just got this gut feeling that they needed to go. Hopefully they will turn our good for me. I can't believe I did it though. I felt extremely proud holding a pile of my own tobacco in my hands.
> 
> I forgot to take a picture of the whole bunch, but these are of a little less than half of them.


Well you know what they say: 'you never forget your first.' Priming that is. 

Maybe I missed it in the thread but are you doing anything special for soil nutrients or just some Miracle Grow soil?


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I use this every time water:


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

Man after following this thread seeing all your wonderful plants I really want to get in on it. I know this is not the place to ask but I figured most who would have any seeds would be looking in the forum. So I wanted to know if anyone knows of a Good source online of seeds or if someone is willing to trade/sell any to me. I would like a variety of seeds if anyone had more than one type. If you can please PM me.

I have grown consumables before so I don't think this would be very hard to do. Especially since most of you just use miracle grow I already got Lots of it. I know its too late in this season to start now and I don't plan on trying to grow inside my climate outside is better anyway. When the time is right I plan on germinating the seeds then placing them on some peat then once needed Ill move each plant into its own 16 in pot. I don't want to transplant them anymore than needed. (to much transplanting usually ends up not good for the plants in my opinion I do like to use some transplant fertilizer when I do to keep down the shock) 

Does anyone have any secrets you use to make these guys grow or do you just use miracle grow? Also how much sunlight should they get. I would think about 12 hours a day when small but when they get bigger is what i dont know I read in some posts above that 70% shade is desired??? should i make a cheesecloth tent? what would you do (i tend to not like the taste of shade grown tobacco but I doubt my first crop would be the bomb anyway LOL) Also how long is the growing period for these plants Due to my climate if I can I might start them in late summer and have them grow throughout fall as long as they are like 4 month plants if any longer I will have to wait till spring. I looks to me you get your first priming after 3 months so I am thinking they might last 6 months and I should start them in the spring.

So after all those question the main one is the most important. Could someone pm me about getting some seeds for the next season. I live in California where it is easy to grow many crops in all 3 seasons besides winter. I would really appreciate it if someone could send me that pm and I am sorry I am asking in the wrong forum. I hope it doesn't bother you guys or I will delete this if it does. 

Thanks guys I hope I get a good response as information for a new grower and I hope I get that Pm I asked for. I know you guys have more knowledge than I could find online anyway its always best to learn from someone than random sources online.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Beatnikbandit said:


> Man after following this thread seeing all your wonderful plants I really want to get in on it. I know this is not the place to ask but I figured most who would have any seeds would be looking in the forum. So I wanted to know if anyone knows of a Good source online of seeds or if someone is willing to trade/sell any to me. I would like a variety of seeds if anyone had more than one type. If you can please PM me.
> 
> If you will PM me your address I'd be happy to give you some seeds produced from this years plants. I have 6 varieties of tobacco planted. Also, tzaddi I'm sure would be happy to send you some seeds. On his cigar birthing thread he offers them to anyone and everyone.
> 
> ...


You can read through his thread here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=77343. There is lots of cool stuff there. Good luck with your growing and seeds are free!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Well after murdering my first batch I decided to start fresh yesterday. I guess we will see how it goes this time around as I planted the seeds in the actual pots I can keep them in until I know they will be safe to transplant. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

those look great, definitely let us know how the end result turns out


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like you have a pretty good fistful there Dustin. Now you get to have a whole new kind of fun. Watching the leaves dry and cure.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

They have almost all yellowed and now some of them are turning brown. I think it will be a couple more days and I'll be picking another batch. I think my next pick may be 3-4 leaves off of each plant judging from some of their color. I didn't realize that picking the bottom leaves would make the tops of the plants go nuts with growth. Now I am excited to pick more.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Just picked some more tobacco. I probably got 35 or 40 leaves this time. That brings the total to around 60 and most of my plants still have 15 - 20 leaves. My curing box is working beautifully and I couldn't be happier with it. Sorry no pics because the camera battery was dead. I was pissed about that. I had a huge bail of tobacco in my hands, it was so awesome.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

That sounds great! I'm jealous as I just starting again at zero this weekend. If they ever grow up I already have a future spot for them in the back yard as we are finally re-doing the landscaping. Can't wait to see the pics. Can you also post pics of your curing box? TIA:tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, as soon as I get my camera running again I'll get some shots of everything. I hate batteries. They are only dead when you need/want them the most.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Pictures:

Curing in the curing box. It is a rubbermaid tub with an expanded aluminum shelf in the middle. Notice the okie rigged coat hanger supports. I keep water in the bottom to make a sort of humidor to keep the humidity up to stop the leaves from drying out so quick. I rotate them daily to prevent mold and the tub hold in heat to get them curing good. I don't know if it is a good deal or not, but it seems to be doing a good job. All of the first pick are looking and smelling awesome. They are on the bottom so I didn't get a pick of them. I will try when they are done.

















Plants:


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweet, improvisation. :tu You're covering the bases (heat & humidity) and checking often to prevent any mold or decay from happening is key. It is the adventure that is drying and curing. Once they loose their chlorophyl it will be less critical. Turning those carbohydrates into sweet tasting sugars. Nice.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pep talk on my idea. I just knew that I was going at it horribly wrong and that I was going to wrech all my tobacco. The first fist full of leaves were my guinea pigs and they are doing fantastic. Thanks again!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dustingaunder said:


> Thanks for the pep talk on my idea. I just knew that I was going at it horribly wrong and that I was going to wrech all my tobacco. The first fist full of leaves were my guinea pigs and they are doing fantastic. Thanks again!!


I'm getting ready to transplant my guys this weekend and I really appreciate all the tips I'm picking up in this thread. They are definitely going thought a growth explosion right now and the little pots I have them have to go.

I have a couple spare rubermaid tubs in the garage so I guess I know what their future will hold.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck with your transplant. I hope everything goes well for you!! :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is soooo cool.....I would never be able to do this though as I cant keep a plant alive for the life of me


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

This is so cool being able to see the proses in your thread. I cant whate to get back from Iraq to plant my oun. Thanks for pousting all the pic's and letting us be a part of this.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

When they're ready, how much for a fiver?


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

This is really cool. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

desame.one said:


> When they're ready, how much for a fiver?


One million dollars....../Dr. Evil

If I can make at least 2 cigars I'll guarantee you one for nothin! I want a few to have and the rest are for everyone else.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I rotated my curing box this morning and got some picures of some of my almost done leaves. I can't believe the difference in the way they feel. I've seen tons of videos like the CAO Seed to Soul and the tobacco feels exacly like it looks like it does in the videos. It is amazing stuff. It is like holding a moist sheet of paper, but is is much more elastic. I can see myself rolling cigars with this stuff!


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

The small stalk black mammoth leaves have so much chlorophyll in them. They are taking for ever to even turn yellow. I wonder if they will make a maduro tobacco since they are so dark to begin with?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sometimes certain leaf will skip the yellow phase and go directly to brown. From my experience "maduro" involves a secondary fermentation after what you are going through now. Good to hear things are going well.:tu


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm. I did not know that. The cured leaves smell fantastic. I wish I could just sit and smell them all day.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

dustingaunder said:


> One million dollars....../Dr. Evil
> 
> If I can make at least 2 cigars I'll guarantee you one for nothin! I want a few to have and the rest are for everyone else.


That's awesome, bro. Thanks! 

The leaves are lookin' real good. Next thing you know, your backyard will be a mini full scale tobacco farm. :tu


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you think you will have suficient to be able to send one of thouse future stogies out here to Iraq?


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

masonichistorian said:


> Do you think you will have suficient to be able to send one of thouse future stogies out here to Iraq?


Are you kidding me? You guys over there can have all you want. Thanks for what you are doing. Keep an eye out in this thread if you can and when you see them getting close shoot me a pm. I'm writing myself a note to remember right now.


----------



## masonichistorian (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for all the suport, ill be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> Hmmm. I did not know that. The cured leaves smell fantastic. I wish I could just sit and smell them all day.


My whole town smells like that around September. It gets hung to dry until the winter and the smell just carries with the wind. Smells so good. Good luck

oh yeah, im automag on PBN


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey bud, I wish I could come stay with you during that time. Oh yeah, I'm dustingaunder on the nation. Heh.


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Man. See what happens when you are too busy blowing schtuff up to pick flower heads off of your tobacco plants...

Connecticut Broadleaf Flower:

























ETA:
This is in the large wood framed terrarium in the background of the 2nd picture:
My ball python Simba


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I transplanted 10 of my plants into the ground yesterday. 

Woke up this morning and checked on them to find &*%$# snails chewing up the glorious green leaves. 

I made circles around them with snail killer but since it's poison I'm thinking I might need to dig them all up and put them into large buckets or something. Dumb snails.:hn


FWIW I like the flowers.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Woke up this morning and checked on them to find &*%$# snails chewing up the glorious green leaves.
> 
> 
> > weak_link, if you cannot be out in your garden at night handpicking the little buggers, you may want to try the following: 1) you can lay down a line of diatomaceous earth around your plants. DE is the finely ground fossils of prehistoric fresh water diatoms. Its basically like car tires running over a strip spike. It tears up slugs, snails, ants, cockroaches, and other similar type insects; 2) You can place small shallow dishes depressed into the ground around your plants and fill them with an inexpensive beer (we don't want to waste a few bottles of Stone Brewry Pale Ale on this project:tu). The beer attracts the snails into the alcohol pool and they drown. Horrid I know, but its either the them or the plants...


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I've killed 4 hornworms on my babies in the last 24 hours. Not friggin cool. Why do the pick the best and most beautiful leaves???


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the diatomaceous earth Mark, it was kinda giving me the creeps to use poison so close to the plants.

Here's another question for you guys- how deep will the roots grow when the plants have matured? The soil in my yard turns into a very dense clay about 6" down so it all needs to be dug out and filled with proper soil. I dug down about a foot and roughly 8" in diameter. Think that will do the trick or am I too shallow?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I love this thread, although you guys are making me jealous!:r


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Lat week I pulled a few big green worms off as well. They can chow down pretty well. I look for the tale-tale signs of the little black droppings.

If you refer to post 173 from January of this year in my Cigar Birthing thread you can get an idea of the extent of the root system. Something about a picture and 1000 words. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1368513&postcount=173

Let me know if you need additional photos of the root system.

As you can see you should be OK as long as the soil and what you feed them provides enough nutrients. They won't wander too far if the are getting what they need, that is once they have anchored themselves.

For those that are wondering where to get DE or diatomaceous earth&#8230; it is used in pool filters and can be obtained at a pool supply store.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Lat week I pulled a few big green worms off as well. They can chow down pretty well. I look for the tale-tale signs of the little black droppings.
> 
> If you refer to post 173 from January of this year in my Cigar Birthing thread you can get an idea of the extent of the root system. Something about a picture and 1000 words.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1368513&postcount=173
> ...


Muchas gracias Don Ricardo!


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

More flower pictures...and see how that curing is going!!!!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

dustingaunder said:


> More flower pictures...and see how that curing is going!!!!


Plants are looking great Dustin. How's the fragrance smell coming from the blooms if any?


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm. Ya know, I didn't even check. Not so sure I could smell it anyway. I wasn't graced with the best sniffer in the world and it takes a pretty powerful oder to get through. I'll give them a sniff tommorow and post what I think. The tobacco, however, smells OMG fantastic. I love it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

There are a few species that have a more fragrant bloom.

*Nicotiana bigelovii*-Indian tobacco-fragrant-Flowers-Mild
*Nicotiana longiflora*-longflower tobacco sweet scented tobacco	sweet scented-Flowers-Faint
*Nicotiana noctiflora*-sweet scented tobacco-fragrant at night-Flowers-Mild
*Nicotiana plumbaginifolia*-Tex-Mex tobacco-sweet scented tobacco-sweet scented-Flowers-Faint
*Nicotiana suaveolens*-Australian tobacco-sweet scented tobacco-fragrant at night-Flowers-Mild
*Nicotiana sylvestris*-South American tobacco-woodland tobacco-sweet scented tobacco-fragrant flowers-sweet scented-Flowers-Faint

Nicotiana tabacum is not noted for it's scent, but birds and bees like it.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's an update of how my little guys are coming along. I clearly started too late this year and I've also learned I should have done the initial transplant into larger containers to start with. The few I've got in the Earth itself are doing allright but the battle with the snails rages on. The DE certainly creates a great non-toxic barrier but is kinda ugly.

On with the show. 


















I have far more plants than I have room for. It kills me to just let 'em die so I'm going to find room for them somewhere.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Here's an update of how my little guys are coming along. I clearly started too late this year and I've also learned I should have done the initial transplant into larger containers to start with. The few I've got in the Earth itself are doing allright but the battle with the snails rages on. The DE certainly creates a great non-toxic barrier but is kinda ugly.
> 
> On with the show.
> 
> I have far more plants than I have room for. It kills me to just let 'em die so I'm going to find room for them somewhere.


Eric, I think you will be pleasantly surprised that your "late" start is not so late after all. It ain't over until the bloom or a freeze comes. They look to be doing fine and once the reach a certain size the little creatures will be less of a problem, except the cut worms, they are real chompers, I pulled one off of one of my plants the other day.

You go boy!


----------



## dustingaunder (Jan 8, 2008)

I went to the pond to test shoot my new AR and I was looking at the garden where I had assumed all of my plants had died. Boy was I wrong. I hope I can get these things turned into some nice plants. They were all covered with grass and I pulled grass for an hour to uncover them. I planted 11 out there and there are 9 still alive. Wow.









































Update for today. Man these things are getting huge...look at how many flowers that Conn. Broadleaf has on it!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Not only do your mature plants look huge, they look healthy. Can't wait. 
:ss


----------

